# ISO Lasagna help



## Adillo303 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm on a handheld on a train. I have to pick ingredients for Lasagna when I get off. I forgot the darn recipie.

I know I need meat, Ricotta, eggs, Noodles, tomatoe sauce & paste, Mozqrella. I'm ok on spices, what did I forget.

Thank you.


----------



## miniman (Mar 28, 2008)

onions, garlic, milk maybe - we all have such different recipes - it is hard to know. I can also put in mushrooms and other veggies.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 28, 2008)

Eggs?!
When I used to make it, I always sprinkled some parmesan on top before baking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 28, 2008)

Other yummy items for lasagna, pick from them as you like:

ripe, black olives, sliced

spinach leaves

mushrooms

muenster cheese

cheddar cheese

Meat mixture of hot Italian Sausage and Ground beef, 2 parts beef, 1 part sausage

Large cured cottage cheese

Zuchini rounds

minced garlic

sliced onion

That should give you a list of ingrediants to play with.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Adillo303 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Especially you goodweed. Afteer those suggestions, I am sitting on the train salivating. 

Again thank you


----------



## jet (Mar 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Eggs?!
> When I used to make it, I always sprinkled some parmesan on top before baking.



Eggs are commonly mixed in with the Ricotta cheese.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 28, 2008)

I use mild Italian sausage in mine,  too.  You might want to pick up a pound of that.


----------



## Adillo303 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK - Thank you all - One pan of meat and one pan of Spinach ready to cook for the church group tonight. Got stuff for a salad and will take my forst cut at garlic bread.

Still thinking about good lasagna's to come after Goodweed's bevy of options.


----------



## Finmar001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not think you forgot any ingredients, just go ahead and do it.   Good Luck to you.


----------

